# Wysiwyg - Editor für den Browser



## Pasche (21. Jul 2005)

Kann mir jemand einen Wysiwyg HTML Editor empfehlen, der in Java oder JavaScript geschrieben ist, und sowohl mit dem Internet Explorer als auch mit Mozilla funktioniert?


----------



## Nick H. (21. Jul 2005)

ich hab nen Haufen HTML-Editoren
aber was ist Wysiwyg?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

du meinst im browser

RTE Rich text Editor...


----------



## Pasche (21. Jul 2005)

What You See Is What You Get, wie z.B.

http://www.fckeditor.net/

Nur der funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig


----------



## Pasche (21. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du meinst im browser
> 
> RTE Rich text Editor...



Bestens, genau das was ich gesucht habe. Schön klein und kompakt. Danke  :toll:


----------



## Pasche (6. Sep 2005)

Gibt es auch einen Editor, den man problemlos in eine JSP einbinden kann? Beim FCK Editor ist das zwar generell möglich, das Teil ist meiner Meinung nach aber hoffnungslos überladen.


----------

